
The world's longest flight, from Doha to Auckland (16h35m) - flightera_net
https://www.flightera.net/flight/Qatar+Airways/QR920
======
TheAlchemist
I took it last year !

It's quite long indeed, but frankly with all the modern comfort (food, drinks,
a ton of films to watch) it's actually pleasing.

Also, if you go visit New Zealand, on your way back you will most certainly
want to watch "The Lord of the Rings" so you already have 10h of the flight
covered :)

~~~
dx034
Did you fly economy? Can't imagine sitting in a narrow seat for more than 16
hours.

Would imagine the flight to be fun in Business class though.

~~~
TheAlchemist
Yeah economy. It must be much better in business of course, but even in
economy I found it less unpleasant than expected.

